# color choice help



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

The Meadow Lands looks awesome on the hunter green. What colour is the horse you'll be putting the tack on?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

The horse it will be going on is grey:










Excuse the chub. That was the day she arrived (in May) and she obviously hadn't missed any meals!!


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

I like the purple one...it seems to soften down the green, but that's just me... Now that I see who is going to be wearing it, I definitely like the purple one


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

The purple would look nice, I just think that the other one is more of a pizzazz factor lol


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I like the wine or the light blue overlay with your hunter green. Such a pretty grey horse, you can use tons of different colors!


----------



## Wyrd (Jun 30, 2009)

I like the purple maze as well  I made a set for one of my horses that brown base with a dark (hunter) green overlay on nose and breastcollar, and a mix of brown and dark green for the bridle and it works really well together.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Purple Maze for sure!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I vote for the Purple Maze too...but why not purple instead of hunter green? My youngest picked hunter green and it is hard to co-ordinate with, but neon green seems to work well with the hunter and adds a dash of pop.


----------

